# Is this good or bad?



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyway, I wanted to take another picture of the dudes or at least i think they are dudes. I got one clear picture with my dslr camera. This picture is of an egg with a blood spot. nothing else. been like that throughout the first 7 days. So i guess it's a dud. Also I have 4 other eggs that don't have anything in them.

Should i toss them? 
or just leave them in?










PS: I candled them today (it's a cloudy day and my room is partly dark.) i am up to 15 fertile eggs and 5 (99% sure) non-fertile


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That looks like a blood ring to me. That means it was once fertile but something happened to cause it to stop .


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

should i toss it i guess? along with the clear ones?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

What day are you on?


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

i am on day 7.... and I just tossed them. They had nothing in them... (pic 2 come)


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a blood ring to me too. And by day 7 you should be able to see more than that forming. But, some are slow to develop depending on allot of things too. So don't be so quick to toss them.


----------

